# Yamaha 2017 f25 Tilt Lock Pin



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

https://www.boats.net/catalog/yamaha/outboard-by-year/2006-and-later/25hp/f25smhc-1216/bracket-1

Part#18


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I woild get a new one. Once I have it i would cut that one off.


----------

